

Intellectual Ventures: Why the Patent System Needs Aggregators Like Us  - edj
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2012/12/why-the-patent-system-needs-non-practicing-entities

======
M8R-fhlcjm
Provide incentives to publish innovations instead of trade secrets. Allow
others to stand on shoulders of giants.

